# Pepsi to give away 2016 iPods



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)

Linkage


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Nice, I'll keep my eyes open for these specially marked Pepsi bottles.


----------



## Mac Jedi (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice to know! Thanks!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I noticed that in the rules you need to use either Netscape 6.2 or
IE 5.2 to play, No mention of Safari.

Dave


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Is this in Canada or only in the US?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Canada.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Merci!







)


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

i will gladly buy a flat of that crap to win an iPod.  

Phil


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

With the expanded EU iTunes ready to roll out, and Apple's past cross promotion with Pepsi, is it possible that we may finally see the Canadian iTunes store ready to launch, with this contest?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'm gonna be watchin' for the bottles too.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

you can bet theres gonna be alot of pepsi bottles..

It was hard enough to win an itunes song with a pepsi bottle in the US...


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

According to rule #7 you don't even need to buy any Pepsi. Once the contest starts you can fill out an online form to get a PIN. If I read it correctly you can do this every hour for the whole contest. 

So the question is how bad will filling out the form be?


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

this sucks. 1 day after i move to london.. and the draw starts here!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Script Kiddie - Nothing a good Script Kiddie can't automate!  (Sorry bad pun)


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh yes. But that's what rule 10 is for.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I've already got my iPod Pepsi! I was surprised to see them before the contest begins...I picked up mine at my local Shopper's.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ooooohhhh, gotta stop at Shopper's.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I filled out the short survey this morning to recieve my no-purchase PIN number. The resulting message said it would be e-mailed to me.

Stiiiilllll waiting.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

weird. I've done this 3 times and the email comes in less than a minute. You are not using hotmail are you? I've seen huge queues for our servers sending mail to that domain many times over the years. If you are, I suggest using a "real" email address ...one you've paid for....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just entered my pin for the next draw, I missed the previous
draw because of a dumb interface, I couldn't paste into multi fields.
(I got the free pin after the questionaire sent to me via email)

I ended up having to paste into Text edit and then write it in to
the entry fields while having the Text edit window floating
beside the entry form, The pin is too long to remember.

I hope I win...
It would make a nice 80th Birthday present for my Father.
(Maybe I should try to win two)  

Dave


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

They've done an excellent job of guarding against script kiddies.









Other notes: the site works fine with Safari and Mozilla on Mac OS X but NOT Camino. Works fine with Firefox on Linux too.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Very odd. My company email seems to have been blocked from participating. When I use my personal address it works fine. Also strange is the fact that you cannon bookmark the contest page. It works for a while, then comes back with a bad page message.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats because its session based. There's a cookie in the URL.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I just got my entry in for this hour too.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Andreww your company's junk mail sifter may be trashing your emails from the contest.

Did you notice "R. Sethi" of Surrey B.C. has won TWICE!? (3am today and 12pm sunday)


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I wanna win!
Do you think somehow the give preferential treatment to those who actually buy or the same for NPN??


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I only saw R. Sethi's name once on the winner's list. Strange.

I won't know if I won anything until I get home. I can't check my home email from work. Here's hoping someone from here wins one... or two... or...


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Check the ARCHIVE for Sunday and you'll see his/her first win.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Actually my companies junk mail filter isn,t that good. One of my partners is getting about 200 spam messages a day, so I doubt that is the problem.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

When you enter a PIN is it good for the whole contest, or just for the current draw?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> When you enter a PIN is it good for the whole contest, or just for the current draw?


No...It's an hourly draw, You need to enter every hour.
In my case...That means I need to redo the questionaire over and over.

Dave


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

or drink a ton of pepsi!

Seems that guy has won twice. Kudos to him for being on the ball!


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

current draw. see rule #4


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

oh man, this is gong to turn into a bad addiction for the next bunch of days.. enetering every hour upon every hour...

Im gonna try for as long as I can keep up.

Set my alarm tonight on the hour...then reset..


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I did the little survey, but haven't received a PIN number either.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Anybody else having problems entering? Everytime I do the survey I just get a Cancel button?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've entered twice so far over the last 2 hours using the
questionaire method to get the PIN, No problems yet...Except...
I didn't win one yet, Anyone on ehMac win an iPod yet?

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I've entered 4-5 times in the last several hours using the no purchase necessary survey and had no problems. The email with the PIN usually comes within a minute.

If you get the cancel button maybe you didn't get the code right on the first page. Sometimes the characters look cut off.

Gotta go enter now...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sure if someone from ehMac won we'd all be hearing about it, like for the next year


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Anybody else having problems entering? Everytime I do the survey I just get a Cancel button?


That's strange...Did you login to the Pepsi website?
If you did then it's possible that your session timed out.

The site sessions don't last a very long time and you have a
small time window to do what you have to do, I guess it's to
stop people from trying to hack the site.

Dave


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah, I had to close all open windows and log back in. I'm back in the game baby!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I'm sure if someone from ehMac won we'd all be hearing about it, like for the next year


Well, I hope someone here wins! And hopefully one of those people is me!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Yes it worked! I'm in for the next draw


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I wonder if you can save the NPN numbers and enter them later in one contest? It says you can only get one NPN per hour, but nothing says you have to play it at any givin time.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

6 draws in a row for me. No win yet..


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> 6 draws in a row for me. No win yet.


Yea...I've entered 4 now and noticed that the winners list seems
to be holding at about 11:00 a.m. (Internet time zone)









I can just imagine seeing these guys in a back room pointing at
the monitor and saying...Eeny..Meennie...Miney...Moe.  


Dave


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

> I wonder if you can save the NPN numbers and enter them later in one contest? It says you can only get one NPN per hour, but nothing says you have to play it at any givin time.


Apparently you can enter more than one code per hourly draw. I just entered two for this hour's draw.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yay, but each "no purchase necessary" code lasts only one draw. You cannot reuse it.

Trust me, I tried


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes, but if the code can be used at any time, it might be worth not playing for a week, the submitting a hundred or so entries at 3:00 in the morning.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ok you guys save your PIN #s

it gives me a better chance at winning one now


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> Yes, but if the code can be used at any time, it might be worth not playing for a week, the submitting a hundred or so entries at 3:00 in the morning.


Good call!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I guess it might also be easier to invest my time in a couple of hours of freelance work and simply buy a new ipod!

I've never been one to do things the easy way though.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

You can only use 'no purchase necessary' code per hour, if my reading of the rules is correct.

I went to Shoppers at Carlaw and Queen and they had only 6 bottles left. I snatched them all.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

You can only GET one code per hour. I assume you can USE them however you want. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I was using the NPN survey fine all morning, but now when I get to the end of the survey and submit, it gives me a message saying 'connection cannot be used in this context at this time' with a cancel button. Anyone else seen this? Anyone know why this happens or what I can do about it. I'm too poor to buy an iPod, but I'd really like to have one 


Cheers


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I went through the registration. Since I'm under 18 it asks for a parents email. I entered one, but I have yet to recieve a PIN. Do they just come to you or do i have to do something (besides buying pepsi) to get one? I've been waitng 30min


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Altrodesigns

Login..
Go to 1st Avenue... Click Buy Pepsi, at the bottom hit Non Purchase Player or whatever,... fill out the survey...then the code comes almost instant via eMail!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

From the Strategy Guide

"Save up Pin Codes and enter multiple times in the same hour"

This is gonna get crazy..


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

DOH!

Thanks!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Got home and checked my email. I haven't won anything yet.

I did find the Pepsi bottles with the PINs at the local newstand so I bought 4.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

#8. Enter at normal hours when everybody is waiting to enter at weird hours as suggested in tip #5


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Still have yet to receive my PIN... 

edit: ah, pff.. went to junk mail..


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I've entered a few times. I do occasionally get the connection close error, so i reset safari and it worked again.

Of course, all my cookies are gone, but small loss here at work


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I am now on entry # 11

No win as of yet.
No signs of iPod pepsi's at Local Shoppers Drug Marts only the old "Hockey Jersey Promo"

Anybody win yet


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just found that if you time it right you can enter 2 draws within
a few minutes of each other, Makes it easier to enter every 2 hours then.

Yawn...Going to bed now.

Dave


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Just tried to enter this hour's contest but it seems like there is a problem with Pepsi's web site; no access.

Hope this doesn't last too long. Sigh.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Too bad Pepsi didn't put a count of the number of people registered on one of the pages. It would be nice to see how many people are actually participating in the contest. I noticed the bottles are starting to appear and that MacCentral put a news article about it on their site, but it would be interesting to see how many people actually know about the contest.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

someone appears to have won over at RFD forums
entered only twice too








probably everyone on computer type forums are entering this thing

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/showpost.php?p=998035&postcount=114


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice to hear that people are winning









I haven't heard of anyone winning with a NPN PIN code yet though. (Mind you, I also hadn't actually heard of someone actually winning one until j0nm0n's post.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Pepsi website seems to be gridlocked,
I can't seem to get a free PIN number from the survey,
As a matter of fact the survey won't work at all at the moment.

Now if everyone East and West of Ontario would just go to bed...  

Dave


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I WON WOOOOOOOOOT WOOOOOOOOT! YAHOOOOOOOO!
SWEEEEEEEET! AWESOME!!!!!!!!


is what somebody who won an ipod is saying right at this moment.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Doh!
I really thought you won!
oh well


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I've managed to get 10 tries so far... then at around 4PM this afternoon the whole thing slowed to a crawl. I still can't get a code before the thing times out.... can't even get a winners list before the time out.

Grrrr...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

I would say that Pepsi had underestimeate the number of request.... Now 9pm and the last code I was able to get was at 3 ths afternoon....

One have to wonder if this is fair to continue the draw when people can't access the site...

BTW one thing I have notice today at one point a winner name was put for the 3 oclock draw while it was still 2 30 pm....

Guess they have a hard time with the site...


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> I've managed to get 10 tries so far... then at around 4PM this afternoon the whole thing slowed to a crawl. I still can't get a code before the thing times out.... can't even get a winners list before the time out.


Its no problem if you use an actual code from a purchased pepsi bottle...  The problem is with everyone trying to get and use the NPN codes..,...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yup, it looks like the kids got outta school and overloaded the system. I can't get my NPN PIN this hour.


----------



## corinthian (Oct 5, 2004)

ug! i can't get npn codes AT ALL! i've tried 100 times every hour and nothing!

not fair!

i think pepsi owes me an iPod.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> ug! i can't get npn codes AT ALL! i've tried 100 times every hour and nothing!
> 
> not fair!
> 
> i think pepsi owes me an iPod.


Take .99 cents down to the store. By a pepsi and enter a code! It works perfectly, you trying 100 times an hour and the other million people, are what is causing this.. They probally want to sell some pepsi in this promo!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I got 3 Pepsi bottle labels with PIN codes saved. My work has the bottle and I have 3 bottles with labels in the fridge.

Frankly, though, I think Pepsi made a mistake putting the PIN on the back of the bottle labels. I see another fiasco coming! Just think about it... PINs on the back of the label... what are some people likely to do...


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

> quote:
> I've managed to get 10 tries so far... then at around 4PM this afternoon the whole thing slowed to a crawl. I still can't get a code before the thing times out.... can't even get a winners list before the time out.
> 
> Its no problem if you use an actual code from a purchased pepsi bottle... The problem is with everyone trying to get and use the NPN codes..,...
> ...


Ah.... it's not that I'm cheap exactly.... it's just that I never drink the stuff... nor Coke for that matter... I'll drink coffee, tea, Beer and many varieties of alcoholic beverages, but alas, not soft drinks, sodas, pop.









If Pepsi or any other company offers a contest prize without the prerequisite purchase of it's product, then I reserve the right to enter freely.










Cheers!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.. I've only managed to get 1 npn pin.. been trying all day to get another one.. still nothing... I don't drink the stuff either.. I just wanna win an iPod..


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I was able to pull in 8 NPNs all day today. But I've been getting the NPN Timeout as well. Methinks they underestimated the demand for NPNs

As for not drinking the stuff, it's any of the big-named Pepsi products. I bought 3 Brisk Ice Teas with iPod promo labels...

You can also get them on 7Up and Mug Rootbeer and a few others...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i'm getting timed out too
at first i thought it was my spotty stupatico connection
looks like this thing is getting huge


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ahh, but what I was hinting at Chealion is that some nasty person might just take the label and not buying the Pepsi. It's too easy to remove a label.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> ...some nasty person might just take the label...


I think the reason for Pepsi putting the PIN behind the label is
that it'll stop a would be thief from opening bottles and stealing
just the caps.

I guess it'd be better for them to lose a label than a cap,
Imagine walking into a store and finding all the caps missing
from the bottles of Pepsi on the shelf, It's a lot harder to steal
labels without being noticed doing it.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

On another note,
I noticed that some of the entries haven't been verified yet from
Sunday, Monday or Tuesday yet.

Does this mean that if someone doesn't win their iPod that the
iPod will be redrawn?, Or will it go to another person that
entered the draw in that time slot?
I wonder if it's possible to still win from past entries,
I guess saving those NPN PIN numbers would be a good idea.

Dave


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> Does this mean that if someone doesn't win their iPod that the
> iPod will be redrawn?, Or will it go to another person that
> entered the draw in that time slot?


Hey Dave, it says in the rules that someone else will be chosen from that time spot.......

Lots of people are winning now over at Red Flag!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I have a question...can you only enter in one pepsi pin per hour, or can you save them up and enter in a whole bunch at once? I'm talking about the actual unique pepsi labels that you get from buying a pepsi (not the NPN pins). Has anyone tried?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes you can save them and play as many numbers as you want.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

As was pointed out to me in this thread you can also save up 'not-for-resale' pins and use multiples of them per draw.

Or any combonation of labels and NFR pins.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

if you saved all your pins from now til dec 24, and entered the last draw you may get a nice christmas present!


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

Won one......

Now I need to get one for my wife!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Kosh - Behind the label solves the problem of seeing codes under the lid. However, it's nothing a good knife (or in my case, my boxcutters) can't fix.

I bought a Pepsi at work, and used my box cutters to slice off the label.

My brother has been trying fervently to get some NPN codes, but hasn't been able to for quite a while. Hopefully Pepsi will solve this. After all, there are enough iPods to last till Christmas!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

michelc - How many times did you try before you won one?

Congratulations on the win! I think I should try entering. Can't hurt.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Won one......


How many times did you play and did you use a paid for PIN or a free PIN.

It's gridlocked really badly right now, I can't even login to the site.

I'm off to volunteer at the neighbourhood link for a few hours,
I guess I'll try again later.









Dave


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

The site is working again!
Win ipods people!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Michelc wrote:



> Won one......
> 
> Now I need to get one for my wife!!!


You may have a chance there.... an M Gatenby from Ottawa has or appears to have won twice!

See the winners list for Oct 4th at 3.00AM and Oct. 6th at 10.00AM

I think M G won the one with my name on it...

 


Oh well, back to the site....

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I sent in an inquiry to Pepsi.ca about the Timeout Expired error message on the no purchase neccessary survey via there help form. Maybe they'll do something about it. It seems the number of users is bringing their whole site a crawl. I can't even bring up the winner's list at certain times.

On another topic, I've now saved up 4 Pepsi labels to use in one draw. I'm going to try saving a few more and them entering them in one draw.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmmm... things seem to be speedy at this time... is it the time? or did Pepsi.ca do something?


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

Tried for 2 days entering by hour then I wait at 10 Pm and enter a bucnh of code (all free code no purchase).

The network error seems to be always at the same time. I'll bet they will get worst as time goes and people realize that the contest exist (Found it on the web didn't see any advertising yet)


Good luck to all


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

where do i get free pins? cause i don't really want to buy a pepsi.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't been able to get any NPN PINs all day. I keep getting a page saying NPN PINS are not available at this time...try back in 5 minutes.

Anyone else getting through?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i've gotten 3 so far today. but i didnt win


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I haven't been able to find any iPod pepsi bottles around Kitchener or Cambridge since this whole thing began. I bought a bottle of pepsi advantage(?) just because I felt guilty for walking in and out of so many stores without buying anything. The stuff was not good.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I found things weren't working - time outs with every try till about 6.00PM. Since then I've found things much quicker and i experienced no time outs

Savin' up fer a grand slam... ...the rest of you hold off while I win one OK?









Good luck all!

Cheers!


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Congrats Michelc.

Just curious as to what browser you were using to submit your PIN numbers?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I've got TWENTY numbers saved up


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

All we have in my area of St. John's are the Team Canada Hockey Promotion labels! (Must be old Pepsi.)

I've been able to snag 7 numbers in the past few days, the site gets very busy.


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

in answer to:

Congrats Michelc.

Just curious as to what browser you were using to submit your PIN numbers?

--------------------
Safari


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

ok, what are you guys saying.. 
i can enter every hour, with my hourly PIN
AND reenter the same PIN later on..??

i've been trying since last night, i have like 8 PIN now,,

??
J


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

jmphlilion wrote:



> ok, what are you guys saying..
> i can enter every hour, with my hourly PIN
> AND reenter the same PIN later on..??
> 
> ...


It's my understanding the PIN's are good for one submission only. However, you can enter more than one PIN in any hour block - save up a few and enter them all in one go or enter a couple per hour or one per hour... what ever strategy you choose.

Good luck!

...and leave one for me.... I know there's one with my name on it.









Does anyone know if Pepsi has silkscreened their name/logo on the iPods?

Cheers!


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

ok, 

i have 3-4 email addresses, and turns out.. i can have a # for each of them.. . 

3-4 chances per hour or... lots.. at the same time... thats cool..

thx


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> i have 3-4 email addresses, and turns out.. i can have a # for each of them.. .


Really?? That's allowable??


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Technically it's not.

In the rules it states; "One one (1) request for a No Purchase PIN per hour during the contest period *per person*, while supplies last."

Technically it is against the rules, but I don't think anything would happen about it if you did.

I know I wouldn't, it's just a contest.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Since it seems that pretty much everyone is saving up their NPN pin codes, we should probably try and organize something so that we don't all enter our pins at the same time, I mean, it will just decrease our odds of winning. So anyways, I'm proposing that whenever anyone has saved up a large number of NPN's and are about to enter them, that they post a message to let everyone know at what time they're going to enter their pins. Perhaps we could even get something organized with the people over at red flag deals as well.

Just an idea.

Adam


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I _still_ can't get an NPN PIN. Pepsi's site sends me to a page saying "We're sorry, PINS are currently not available. Come back in 5 minutes." or something like that. It's been doing this to me for 2 days! How am I supposed to win an iPod without being able to get a PIN?!? (and don't anyone suggest that I actually consider _buying_ some of their products...blech!)  

Cheers


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

bryan, clear out your cache and restart.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

btw, i just won.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Congrats, Xorpion! 

Now if I could just win one!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

1900 to go kosh, just be persistent.

ive been playing for 3 days and got a hit, so you never know.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Congrats [email protected]
You lucky SOB!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been playing since the contest started and haven't gotten anything


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

how many times you guys tryied before winning.. 

by accumulating? or many emails?

J

congrats


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've entered 26 times so far and haven't won one yet,
Oh well...Just got to keep plugging I guess.

On the other hand...It's cheaper than lottery tickets.
(Especially if you get the free PIN's)

Dave


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

i think i won after about 85 total entries.

so that gives you some idea.

a guy at RFD claims to have won after just 2 entries i think. so you never know.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I have played over 90 times.. no win yet


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

whats the question they ask??
if you win..


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> whats the question they ask??
> if you win..


i dont remember, but the answer was 200.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

how did they contact you that you had won?
chris


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> how did they contact you that you had won?


email. click link, secret code, input info, blah blah blah, congratulations. you a winna, hahaha.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> email. click link, secret code, input info, blah blah blah, congratulations. you a winna, hahaha.


Did they say how long it will take to get the iPod delivered?

Dave


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

dolawren - The rules say 3 to 5 weeks for delivery.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

> clear out your cache and restart.


Thanks xorpion, that worked. And congratulations on your win!

I've tried about 25 times now, and so far, no luck...but it is free, so I can't complain









Cheers


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I've entered 33 so far and no luck. Most of the time it's just 1 entry per draw, but sometimes i save 3-4 for a draw. Although the result is the same


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Xorpion,

How did you enter? One at a time, or did you save up codes and enter all at once?


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

i entered one NPN when i won.

and yes, the email states 3-5 weeks for delivery.

so ill either get it by the end of this month, or just in time for my birthday


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I still havent seen any ipod pepsi in fredericton. i havent even seen the4 old hockey jersey bottles!! it's so great living in backwoods










on a side note i have enetered about 9 million free pins and have yet to win


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

To the lucky buggers who have already won:

Do they send you an email notification? Or do they call you? Perhaps a Pepsi represntative shows up at your door?

How do they let you know you have won?

I've used 106 codes so far, scattered throughout the week. Nothing yet. And at the moment, only 1 time slot where I applied is still listed as "Verifying".


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

strongblade, they e-mail you if you've won.

it has directions to claim your prize (online) and it says it will ship in 3 - 5 weeks.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks xorpion!


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

also, if you win, the skill testing question is 200 and is the same for every winner, they don't change. cant wait to get mine!


----------



## ptrix (May 1, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!

I Won! I Won!

I'm getting an iPod!! My FIRST iPod!! THIS IS SO FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!      

(sorry, i'm just so excited!!)

will i try for another ipod? sure, why not? christmas IS around the corner, and a couple of ipods would make great gifts.. However, i will tell you guys my strategy, so that you'll have a good chance at winning too  

1. collect NPN pins,starting as early as you can, until as late in the day as you can. the more email addresses you have, the better, although hotmail accounts cannot recieve them for some reason. 

2. as you get NPN pins, copy/paste them into a list in your favorite word processing app.

3. keep doing this throughout the day, and over multiple days, if you wish.

4. when you decide to redeem all your legitimately obtained pins, open your list, and read your pins off it as you enter them one by one.

4.5. i would personally recommend entering them en masse at a time of the day when people ould be at school, or asleep, or stuck in rush hour traffic. 

5. wait. (the hardest part) 

also, as noted, the answer to the skill testing question is indeed 200.

GOOD LUCK, fellow ehmac-ers!


-Ptrix


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

With multiple email addresses, you're technically violating the rules however.

The rules say; 1 NPN PIN per person per hour (paraphrased).

However, how are they going to tell? And will they care?

However, congratulations on the win! And enjoy the iPod, it's a beautiful work of art that just invades your life and you don't want it to leave.  I love my iPod


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> hotmail accounts cannot recieve them for some reason.


Hotmail accounts will work just fine - check your junkmail folder.



> when you decide to redeem all your legitimately obtained pins


Legitimately? Hmmm...


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I honestly believe that it's just the luck of the draw that determines whether you win or not, regardless of how many pins you enter. Most of the winners seemt to have entered only 1 or 2 pins steadily per hour. I don't know too many people who have won by flooding with a large amount of pins (myself included, even at 5 am in the morning, when everyone should be asleep







. So I'm just gonna go back to a few every hour.

Congratulations on your win ptrix, hopefully more of us will soon be joining you in the winners circle!

Adam


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> I Won! I Won!
> 
> I'm getting an iPod!! My FIRST iPod!! THIS IS SO FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> ...


They are going to catch all the cheaters..
I guarantee they are monitoring people like this. Sure you may win, but wait around 4 weeks when they start looking more closeley at where he got the pins,, ect....


----------



## ptrix (May 1, 2004)

See, this is part of the dilemma i as faced with when deciding to tell you guys about my good fortune. there's always going to be someone who wants to rain on your parade.  

flooding entries into a timeslot is NOT cheating. the "strategy guide" at the contest clearly says:

"2. Save up your PIN Codes and enter multiple times in the same hour. Must be a new PIN code each time."

"5. Enter at weird hours hen everyone is asleep, at work, in school."

which is exactly what i did.

as far as i knew, i was playing strategically, and i had not intentionally sidestepped any regulations. if it turns out that i may have, i wasn't aware of it, and i am sorry for that. as it stands, it will be up to Pepsi or the other sponsors if they would choose to contact me regarding that.

i thought that i was being extremely generous with my peers here, by sharing this strategy with the rest of you. whether or not you want to do the same, is totally up to you. i'm happy with 1 ipod, and any more will be given away as gifts, should i win again.

i may try again in the future, but i will be extremely careful to not use multiple email addresses. that's not to say that i still can't theoretically collect 100+ NPN pins by the end of the week, because with 1 pin per hour, and 24 hours in the day, it's very possible. and permissible according to pepsi's rules.

will people hate me for that? undoubtedly. i'm already feeling the backlash. will people support what i'm doing? probably not. that's okay too. but i DID level the playing field by not holding out. i shared what i did with everyone here, and as i said in my previous post, i wish everyone the best of luck, and i hope we'll see more EhMac-ers sharing similar stories.

i apologize for trying to give the rest of you as good a shot. and i aoplogize if some of you feel slighted out of the possibilities due to random and statistical chance, but please remember that i did not take that away from anyone. on the contrary, i genuinely felt that this would better the odds the rest of you, as it has for me.


-Ptrix


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

what ptrix did was within the rules, though the multiple accounts is bending them slightly.

what some other people have been doing though (at RFD) id downright cheating and probably illegal too.

i can understand trying to gain an advantage, but they may very well be ruining an otherwise brilliant contest.

good luck to all. may the iForce be with you.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont belive what he is doing within the rules nor do I hate him for it. I think the idea of using mutilple eMail addresses to bulk up on as many emails as possible is "cheating" and will end up in the bad for these folks.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i tried doing it that way.. i opened up about 15 new hotmail accounts... but it was the most tedious thing ive ever done.. go to pepsi website, request npn, go to hotmail account #1, retrieve npn, log on to pepsi website, submit npn.. rinse, lather and repeat for 20 or so more email accounts.. the process took about 1/2 hour each time.. i could've gone the harvest route, and just saved up a bunch of them to enter at one time.. but i didnt.. and ive given up on the multiple email addys, not just because of the tedium, but because it IS cheating and my conscience wasnt clear.. im back to 1 entry an hour..


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

when you get a NPN it asks for your first & last name. Potentially they could easily make sure that the winning NPN was in fact registered to you the winner. But it would be easy to check how many NPNs you collected and when you collected them. My guess is that if you used multiple accounts to collect NPNs there is a good chance that you will be disqualified. Then again there is always the chance that they don't give a rat's ass and your iPod will show up in a few weeks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

kloan if you really wanted to make it easy don't make accounts. Make a domain name.

Then create a catch all account for that new domain name. Then whenever you go in to get a PIN, you can enter [email protected]. So [email protected], [email protected], etc. With the multiple email addresses it's extremely easy to bend the rules. (I'm not saying that ptrix cheated, just bent the rules. I really don't see how they are really going to enforce that rule. That is unless you win two iPods on different accounts.)

Personally I really don't think they will care, as it would take too much effort to check each winner that way. Who is to say that there was another Joe Canadian who registered at the same time, but lives in Newfoundland instead of British Columbia?

Here's to ehMac members winning an iPod.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

I won an iPod Sunday morning.

I was going to get up at 5:00 am and enter, but I overslept.








So I entered at 7:00 am and won with a NPN PIN code.

Now if I can just find a contest to win a G5 iMac.  

BrianD.
Fredericton, NB


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I won, I won, I won!!!! I never win anything. I had been entering 4 times a day. Twice in the morning and twice before bed. One entry each time in my name and one in my wife's name. Today I had a bit of extra time so I entered a third time with my Father In Law's name. With the first NPN PIN mailed to his account we/I won. I am very exicted. My wife would never condone the purchase of a $300 toy as times are tough. I'm pleased as punch.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

if i was a spammer i would use headers like "Congratulations! you've just won an Apple iPod from Pepsi Canada" in all of my headers from now until Christmas.....


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

What is really nervewracking about al this is that I put in about a dozen codes in on Sat 5 am and it's STILL listed as "Verifying".

C'mon. Did I win or not, dammit?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> What is really nervewracking about al this is that I put in about a dozen codes in on Sat 5 am and it's STILL listed as "Verifying".


If you've been picked, you would have recv'd an email. Verifying means that the person that did get picked hasn't replied to the winning email...

I think the rules say that they have 48 hours to reply and then they pick another name from the original pool of names. That's just off the top of my head, though...

You may still be in the running!


----------



## Fred (Jan 14, 2004)

I just entered two codes... here's hoping!


----------



## Hoser_nf (Oct 12, 2004)

I am a supporter of the multiple e-mail, save 'em up philosophy. I won an ipod last night using this approach. I've read over the rules and there is nothing in them that would disallow this approach.

Did anyone see Punch Drunk Love? The main character does something that I know happened in real life where he found a loophole in a air miles giveaway that allowed him to accumulate millions of air miles for a modest outlast of a few thousand dollars. This is a similar situation, however you can't just buy an entry for a fraction of a cent. You have to enter for each e-mail by completing a senseless survey - this is the control they put into the contest. It's near impossible to automate, you have to do it to get an NPN PIN, and it takes time to do each one and check the e-mail account you use - my guess is you couldn't manually do it more than 20-30 times in one hour. So even if you save up, you still be subject to a random draw. You might have unually high odds of winning, but it's still a draw! If noone else enters in that hour, you would win for sure, but if that was the case you would win with only 1 entry.

If you have the time, pick 4 or 5 e-mails (I have several legit ones myself - i didn't have to make new ones), save them up and take a chance on when you decide to enter (it's cross canada so their is no absolute dead time.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

Doh! 6:50 pm and the site appears to be down!


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

7:05...and it's back. Must've been excessively high traffic....


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> I am a supporter of the multiple e-mail, save 'em up philosophy. I won an ipod last night using this approach. I've read over the rules and there is nothing in them that would disallow this approach.


Perhaps you missed this when you read the rules (From pepsi.ca):

"Only one (1) request for a No Purchase PIN per hour during the Contest Period per person..."

This rule *specifically* disallows using multiple email addresses unless you only use one at a time.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I told a friend's son about the promotion... he entered away and won! He won with the NPN codes. I'm happy, but kind of jealous... I WANT ONE OF THOSE iPODS!!!!









I even drank a [email protected] Pepsi to get a code and my stomach basically explodes when I drink caffeinated cola.







 

Alas, I'll keep entering.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

So among those of us who haven't won yet, who's put in the most entries? I'm up to about 97 PIN codes entered into the draws, with six more saved up for tomorrow morning. I'm sure some of you guys have done way more than that.

getting antsy... wanna win... need an iPod...









- Hooch


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm currently sitting at 114 entries from one mail account.

I recently talked my wife into getting in on it too.... OK, it's her account but I do all the entries... she just watches and grins... maybe she knows something I don't.... hmmm... getting paranoid.... must be the iPod itch.










I wanit, I wanit, I wanit.... she said ya can't have it!
The Who - Magic Bus

Good luck all!


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't have the exact tally, but it's about the same as you...I'm getting frustrated but I want one of those iPods! And I have nothing better to do than keep filling out that survey whenever I have a chance.

As for the rules, yes, it is clearly stated that it is one PIN per hour per PERSON, not per email address. They may very well run a check on the names to disqualify multiple email address horders, but likely they won't bother and they'll all win and we (the honest but relentless ones) will not...


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

, well i'm at 295 PINs.. haven't won yet.. 

i guess it's part of the odds thing.. worst thing i explained it all to a friend, he won after 2 days.. 

ohh well.. i still have up to christmas..

i wonder if there's a limit on the Free PINs..?

later.. J


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There is a limit on the free PINs.

I entered about 115 PINs over the last while, but have decided that I have better things to do with my time. (Reality: I just don't have the time to get PINs and enter them. The flash takes too long.) I never won, but I'm just fine with my 3rd Gen iPod.

Back on the limit of free PINs, if you've noticed that the PINs that are being handed out are moving down the alphabet. I know the first one I got on Oct. 4 was a Bxxx-xxxxx-xxxx, while the last one I got was an Lxxx-xxxxx-xxxx. And that was early this morning. So in, 8 days, we've gone from the Bs to the Ls and the supply of PINs seems to be declining every more quickly.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

My bro won today!
Im gonna keep trying...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Well the good news is that you only have to do this every hour until Christmas!

They mention that there is a limited number of PIN's, but I'm not too sure how they can get out of making at least *some* available for every hourly draw - since no purchase is required. If they run out - then a purchase *is* required and laws will be broken...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, I have over 125 emails in my Pepsi folder so I've submitted over 125 PINs - a few from Pepsi bottles, most NPN PINs. Still haven't won anything. I've tried putting single PINs in each draw and saving up PINs for a draw. Like someone said, it seems to be the luck of the draw, and I typically have no luck.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> There is a limit on the free PINs.


That may be good news for us Pepsi and 7up drinking members of the population. All we have to do is wait till the free PINs run out and start entering. They'll be a lot less competition.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> They mention that there is a limited number of PIN's, but I'm not too sure how they can get out of making at least *some* available for every hourly draw - since no purchase is required.


I'm no lawyer but I would assume they could go along the lines that there was no purchase required, you were just late to get a PIN and enter those draws when a free PIN was available or save it for a later draw. I'm sure the number of Pepsi bottle PINs is also limited.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't believe it.. I was just reading some of the posts on redflagdeals.ca and some guy has won three times! And he's only been entering a few pins per hour.. Extremely lucky guy.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I won I won I won!

I won at 11:00 am but didn't check my email until right now. (I was watching Scooby Doo 2 with my son)

I never win.

I tried saving up a dozen NPN pins at a time and entering at wee hours in the morning, but I couldn't keep going into the office with circles under my eyes. So I just started using up 2 pins at a time whenever i thought of it.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> I won I won I won!
> 
> I won at 11:00 am but didn't check my email until right now. (I was watching Scooby Doo 2 with my son)
> 
> I never win.


Congrats!!
When is it my turn!!!!


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Lindmar, I think that you, me, and the rest of our ilk are destined to be shut out during this contest. 

Which is unfortunate because I could really use another iPod.









I enter every now and again but not with the frequency I did when the contest first started. I guess I've been beaten down and discouraged. Oh well, still a few more weeks until Christmas so anything's possible.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

maybe since everyone is trying to enter in the wee hours of the night, the key is to enter during "regular hours"... persistence pays off (hopefully)


----------



## Gork54 (Mar 7, 2003)

"There is a limit on the free PINs."

I don't think there is a limit. There are millions of combinations available. Of the pins I've entered, all have begun with "111.." or "11..." for the number portion.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Hallelujah!

I BahLEEEVE!!!

We got one! 

9 0'clock on the 14th.

Lindmar et al - keep the faith. Keep trying. We hit ours on my 162nd entry, 1 NPN per account (the last 42 entries were with 2 accounts).

My twisted logic? - Every time I didn't win I told myself the odds just increased for my winning the next one. I mean, how many times can you lose before you're starting to defeat all kinds of odds of losing again?









Keep trying. Good luck!!

WOOHOO


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I don't think there is a limit. There are millions of combinations available. Of the pins I've entered, all have begun with "111.." or "11..." for the number portion.


But you have to remember that there has to be a range kept for Pepsi bottles, which seem to start with "02..." and that the whole PIN also has some characters or numbers probably for validity checking.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I don't think there is a limit. There are millions of combinations available. Of the pins I've entered, all have begun with "111.." or "11..." for the number portion.


But you have to remember that there has to be a range kept for Pepsi bottles, which seem to start with "02..." and that the whole PIN also has some characters or numbers probably for validity checking.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I still can't see how they could stop giving out NPN PIN's and still be within the law. Since there is "No Purchase Necessary" for the hourly draws and each one is a seperate contest, they will have to make some available all the way to the end...

I guess we'll see!


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

oops, I didn't win at 11:00 like I thought, it was 10:00pm on wednesday. I was getting worried when I kept checking the list of winners and 11:00 am thursday continued to list "verifying." 

(reverts back to euphoria)


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I won! I won!

Oops, wait a minute -- that's free Coca Cola product, not an iPod ...


----------



## jmphilion (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm at 440 entries.. no ipod.. 

but i have a question.. 

those who won.. did you recieve notification on you base email.. ? the one you use to log in?

i heard that's the one they use.. which enables them to verify all emails you might have entered.. so.. it might be risky since it's agains the rules.. 

freaky.. no? people might get verified or not.. if we do get verified.. i'm affaraid ipods will be lost.. 

i think i'm gonna go by the rules now.. i wouldn't want to risk that.. 

keep on truckin' i guess

J


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I only used one account, so I wouldn't know if they cross reference all the submitted entries.

If it means anything, now that I have won, I am no longer plugging in numbers, so your odds of winning must have improved.

Good luck all.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I entered the 143 PINS I'd saved up last night for the 2:00am drawing (Edmonton time...thinking that would be 4:00am Toronto time). 

No luck  

So much for strategy...


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, it seems that Pepsi has changed their PIN code entry section. There is a disclaimer saying that only one code per person per hour is allowed. It says that additional requests by the same person in the same hour may be disqualified. Bravo Pepsi.

I guess they're trying to crack down on the cheaters. Or the illiterates who can't read and understand the plain English contest rules.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

The question remains, is it still legitimate to enter once an hour for each of your family members? It doesn't say once per household, so I believe that this is fair game..

Adam


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Adam - So long as they are under different accounts, I think you could.

Though, what I noticed was when I last got an entry a day or two ago, it started with an L. I got one just now to see where it was at, and it's already at S.  

FWIW, all the codes I've received (and bought from Pepsi) are 011 for the NPN, and 01 for the Pepsi bottled ones. I guess they do have more codes up there sleeve.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Okay, in the number part of the PIN, Pepsi bottles have codes starting with "01...", Diet Pepsi has "02...", and Mug Rootbeer has "09...". My guess is that there is also a range for 7up, Diet 7up, and any other Pepsi product.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I spent AN HOUR plugging in NPNs. I had to have put in about 100. I didn't win. SCREW IT.


----------



## Gork54 (Mar 7, 2003)

Something is up at the Pepsi site. I got several pin numbers this morning. Within the last hour, there is no link to obtain the non-purchase pins.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Unfornutately, I can no longer reach the iPod contest site from work, the proxy server at work has blocked the site under the category games. So it looks like I can't even request PINs while I'm at work. Geez, it only takes a minute of my time.

The other thing I noticed is that Pepsi put in some validity checks, probably to stop cheating.  But it could also stop some valid uses - for example it would stop me from requesting a PIN using my work email account and entering them using my home account.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmm, can you say "purchase necessary?"


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Can you say "now is my chance to put in those Pepsi bottle PINs and scoop up an iPod!". Finally, us people who actually purchase Pepsi products, may have a chance.

Another strange thing I noticed at work is that ALL the Pepsi bottles with the iPod labels are gone. They had dozens of them last week and none today.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> Lindmar et al - keep the faith. Keep trying. We hit ours on my 162nd entry, 1 NPN per account (the last 42 entries were with 2 accounts).


Thanks man! Im still going strong
My bro has won but thats not me!!!

Im gonna go till I can't do it anymore.. I will go insane...,


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> Lindmar et al - keep the faith. Keep trying. We hit ours on my 162nd entry, 1 NPN per account (the last 42 entries were with 2 accounts).


Thanks man! Im still going strong
My bro has won but thats not me!!!

Im gonna go till I can't do it anymore.. I will go insane...,


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

So... It's not just me that can't find the NPN link now?

If you can... Little Help?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

click on rules and regs, scroll down to no purchase necessary section. link is there.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Found It!!!

Check the Rules and Regulations link out VERY carefully! Come on now, click the link and check out all the Rules and Regs!

By the way, it only took me 2 minutes to find the link!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought they had finally run out of NPNs. I guess not, they just made it much harder in order to attempt to get people to buy more Pepsi I guess. Can you blame them?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, I am back in the running.

I really doubt they will run out of PINs. By my calculations there are 20,882,706,457,600,000 possible combinations. That works out to 10,358,485,346,031.75 possible PINs per draw. Even with all the extra email accounts the (approx) 32 million people in Canada would have to enter 323702.667 times each (and do it every draw) to deplete the supply of PINs.

Ouch... My head hurts.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Your assuming that the PINs they are assigning are using all of the digits and characters in the range. I think at least one of the digits or characters is a check digit. They can identify invalid PINs - this prevents people from guessing PINs. Also the bottles are assigned PINs where the first two digits are 01 - 09 at least. So there are less PINs then you think.

[ October 18, 2004, 09:17 PM: Message edited by: Kosh ]


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

While it's true I don't see a lot of vowels, there are still enough combinations to keep us busy for a while...


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess we will see if they miss PIN number soon. they are now up to the WXXX-11XXX- XXXX so it means they have only X and Z (as they don't use vowel).

As for me I think that the last 4 XX are the checking digits.

So you got basically 1600 (20*20*20*20) possibilities times 1000 (11000 to 11999) so about 160 000 000 PIN.

Let's say that 2% of canada is playing that's 640 000 person and that they play 5 times a day that's 3 200 000 PIN a day.

Enough for 50 days....


I would say that they have forecast less then 1 percent or less then 5 times a day....

Add to that all the multiple entry by same people and you end up with all the PIN used within a month.


Guess we will see by wenesday if they have more PIN


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

Well since yesterday 14:00 to today 9:00 we went from the VV series to the WV series so let's assume that my guess is right this means aabout 8 000 000 NIP in 19 hours.

If only the first 2 letters are really in use then it would mean about 20 000 NIP. 
On the other hand if the 50 000 accounts is right. Let's assume 5 entry per day per account this come to 250 000 NIP.

Anyway at present rate we should know sometime tomorrow.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

A third page of questions for the survey, plus more detailed contact info...

hmmmmm.
________
RC160


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> theres about 50000 accounts created for the contest.


Xorpion, is that a guess or does Pepsi have a count of the registered accounts somewhere? I was looking for a count of registered accounts, and I was just wondering if you found one.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks like Pepsi is showing their frustration at too many no-purchase-necessary entries. One of the new questions is:

"In general, do you consider yourself to have a life?"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BAH! That did it. Takes too much time, now. Deal me out.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I wonder if it is based on how many product PINs there are...maybe it is simply the same number available, which was probably only about a couple million.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

michelc, theres about 50000 accounts created for the contest.

base your calculations on that.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

> BAH! That did it. Takes too much time, now. Deal me out.


I was thinking the same so didn't bother for awhile. I tried twice today and, you guessed it, *I WON!!!!!!!!!*














   
Other than $10 on the 649 once in awhile, I never win. Don't give up. There may be an iPod with your name on it.








ps don't tell Pepsi that I never drink their products


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> Xorpion, is that a guess or does Pepsi have a count of the registered accounts somewhere? I was looking for a count of registered accounts, and I was just wondering if you found one.


in your registration confirmation email, theres an optout email link at the bottom with a # in the URL

over at rfd, some people have said they are # 49XXX as of a few days ago. its probably increased since.


----------



## Hoser_nf (Oct 12, 2004)

On the 16th the count of registrations was up to 50,392 when I registered my wife's e-mail.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

It appears that the link for the NPN Pin has been removed from the main page. At least I can't see it. You now have to go through the Rules & Regs link to find it.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

in my quiet desperation -- I'm not sure if it's to win an iPod or to throw an wrench in the workings of the 'man' (in this case represented by Pepsi), or what -- I found myself thinking of creative ways to get 'legit' paid PINs.

At the bus stop I found myself locked in an unhealthy stare at a woman's hand. In it she held a half done 591ml bottle of Pepsi. She didn't even look like a recycler, just a throw in the trash kind of woman. She, for sure, wasn't going to use the PIN. 

As I waited, I thought I should just ask her for it. Then I thought, no, I should just follow her along and wait until she was about to throw it out and swoop in -- but then, following a woman, wrong message, bad scene, didn't do it. And then it struck me. There's lots of non-PIN using members of the public out there. AND, where I go to school/work, we're locked into a deal with the devil/Pepsi so there's only Pepsi stuff on campus.

My eyes immediately turned to the giant recycling bins. Visions of recycling bins literally danced in my head -- it was a long line for an unusually slow bus. I thought of what size of tarp I'd need to lay out all the bottles for sorting. I then thought that was too much work and realized that my arms aren't long enough to reach deep enough. I'd need some sort of a hip-wader or at least a long cow-glove or something....

then it hit me. insulted as I was by Pepsi's new NPN questions, maybe I don't have a life or maybe my 4 month old son's campaign of not-sleeping-to-rule (he's a gov't employee in the making) is finally taking over.

Either way, if you want a whack of paid but unclaimed PINs, consider some dumpster diving at York U -- you'll probably find hundreds.

I was going to keep it a secret but then I discovered the maddness of my method.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

did I write that out loud?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

at Ravindra Mohabeer


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Actually I was thinking of a similar idea - volunteering at the local recycle plant/depot. There must be tons of PINs there. But then it donned on me I was starting to get too carried away with this contest.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

WHOOOO! HOOOO! 

My Pepsi iPod ARRIVED!

I got home from work today and there was a notice to pick up a parcel at the local post office. I drove over ... and there it was. 

That makes ten days from winning to delivery. Way to go Pepsi!

Of course, now I don't have the case I ordered. Pepsi shipping was supposed to be three to six weeks (3-5 weeks or 4-6 weeks depending on where you looked).

The waiting begins again. Sigh.

I HAVE AN IPOD!

WHOOOO! HOOOO! 

[Warning: The preceeding excitement could lead to over consumption of audio wave radiation.]


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Congrats!

Load her up and enjoy the music!

Now, I gotta win one.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Just returned from the Pepsi NPN PIN request survey... got a message that there are no more NPN PINs available!!!

Alright... now I just have to time putting in those Pepsi bottle PINs I have... buying Pepsi will hopefully pay off!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW!!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

yup, its done...
good luck to anyone who stashed a few pins/...

my 19 pinsa arnt gonna last long


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm waiting a few weeks - I've got 70-80 saved up! 

I'm still surprised that they only had "No Purchase Necessary" for less than two weeks out of twelve. If I was a lawyer, I'd be all over this! They should have limited the number of PINs per hour so that they lasted. Newbies...


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

anyone who is going to enter a bunch at once, post here so we don't collide. Since we're all out of PINS, we've got to make the last big one count!


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

damn, I wish I'd had the foresight to see this coming.. Luckily I've saved up about 90 pins, but I've entered over 750 throughout the contest so far.. If only I'd held onto those, my chances for winning would be *very* high..

Adam


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

Received my iPod yesterday..... 2 weeks flat after winning.

Now will be the time to use those PIN my wife and girl have been keeping over the last week so they can have one to.

Michel C.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

PINS ARE BACK!!

Were not out yet folks!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

what are you guys talking about new questions in the survey? i see the same ones ive been staring at for the past couple weeks and i have yet to see anything different.. maybe the winning email would be nice..


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, the NPN PINs are back. Looks like they started from the beginning of the 11xxx series again.

And Kloan, I couldn't understand those comments about new questions either... I haven't seen any new questions on the survey, just the same old questions.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

You'll get them soon. I was still getting the page with the front page NPN access until today. Maybe it has to do with your cache. But the site is giving 18 questions now, not just 12.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

They had additional questions. Then, when I tried it today after reading about the NPNs being gone, the questions were back to the original ones -- and at the end a window popped up saying there were no more NPNs. Glad to hear they're back.


----------



## ptrix (May 1, 2004)

i just [sarcasm] LOVE [/sarcasm] how Pepsi keeps trying to do these crazy things from time to time to throw us off... it's almost like they don't want to give those iPods away. But who can blame them?  

P.S. got my iPod monday morning


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

my ipod came in today too. pretty sweet.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

[ENVY]

So what! They're only iPods!

[/ENVY]


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

speaking of envy...anybody know if i can use this thing with OS 9??

dont ask about os X, just dont.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> what are you guys talking about new questions in the survey? i see the same ones ive been staring at for the past couple weeks and i have yet to see anything different.. maybe the winning email would be nice..


They had changed the questions and spanned across 4 pages (IIRC). You had to enter *much* more information before taking the poll as well.

The interesting part is that I had two different surveys on the same machine with two different browsers. I completed the long survey on Firefox, then mentioned the fact that the survey had changed to a co-worker. He said his survey never changed - so when I checked the survey on IE - it was the old one! Must have been caching issues.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> dont ask about os X, just dont.


Why don't you use OS X?

(someone *had* to ask)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What about OS X?


----------



## Zim (Sep 9, 2002)

To get the short survey back I just cleared the cache on safari. Tried it after getting the short survey when logged into my mac as a different user yesterday.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> Why don't you use OS X?


wont install on my b/w g3. i know it should but it dont. i think its a ram issue, but i cant say for sure. ive tried several times, the latest being panther. every time i got error during the install. i cried a little each time.

thats why.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Well I'm still getting the short survey so I'm not going to change anything I'm doing.

Also, if you read number 7 of the rules and regulations it does state for the NPN's "while supplies last".

So I don't think any lawyers will help anyone...lol


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

PAMELA! You scared the hell out of me! You've not been around for quite a while!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

it must've been something one of the developers did cuz he was ticked with all of the abusers.. and generally many many people getting the npn pins.. i never got it, so it wasnt online too long..

as far as the "while supplies last" thing goes.. i dont think it has much relavance, i figure because its a new contest draw every hour, i think they are required to have npn every hour as well.. so they're not gonna run out..


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Question for the winners:

Did you have to show proof of your PIN number?


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I kinda think they will run out. The fact that there was even a message that said "there are no many NPN PIN codes" suggests that they've provided for it to happen. 

And if they do run out, at least that would free up 30 seconds for me each hour, maybe to take up a hobby. I could do without filling out that survey.

I've probably seen four versions of the survey. I agree though that they were getting fed up with the abusers--that "do you generally consider yourself to have a life" question was a little over the top. Like who cares who gets the iPods? It's all for marketing buzz and it's clearly a success on that level. Maybe they should limit number of iPods per person though...


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I haven't been able to find the NPN section for 3 days. It just disappeared and i haven't been able to get it back.

As well, I both reset my Safari and cleared my cache and still nothing...


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> Question for the winners:
> 
> Did you have to show proof of your PIN number?


nope


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

(Macaholic! Thanks for noticing the change in frequency of my postings on the board! Life has become Much busier and my thesis is requiring my full and undivided attention. No Procrastinating allowed!)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I haven't been able to find the NPN section for 3 days. It just disappeared and i haven't been able to get it back.
> 
> As well, I both reset my Safari and cleared my cache and still nothing...


You do know the link has moved to rule #7 in the rules and regulations? You gotta keep up with this thread.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I haven't been able to find the NPN section for 3 days. It just disappeared and i haven't been able to get it back.
> 
> As well, I both reset my Safari and cleared my cache and still nothing...


You do know the link has moved to rule #7 in the rules and regulations? You gotta keep up with this thread.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Actually, i didn't know that. Thanks Kosh...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, persistance does pay off.

I won! 

Only took me 286 entries. At basically one per hour...

Now if only I can trade up to a 40GB...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

So it seems most are winning by playing every hour, not by saving up and entering a bunch in an hour.

Congrats Rob!


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

For those that have rec'd their ipods, how long did you have to wait? I know my message was to allow 3-5 weeks but I won on the 13th and I'm so antsy with the possibility of the iTMS in canada that I can barely stand it.


----------



## ptrix (May 1, 2004)

i won on a sunday, got my ipod the week after, on monday, so 1 week for me.

of course, YMMV, but you should see it very soon.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

mine took 11 days.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Mine took 12 days. I just walked in the door not 15 minutes ago and there it was.
Haven't even opened the shipping box yet.  
I genuinely feel like a kid at Christmas.

Good luck to all of those still playing.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

13 days and still counting. I guess I have plenty of time if the iTMS isn't going to be live until Nov.26-ish.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone else still playing?

I think I've entered so many times that if I do win and see that email in the inbox I'll first) not believe it and think my eyes are playing a trick on me, and then have a heart attack. <G>

Good luck to those who are still competing against me!


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm still playing. 400 entires, no luck. I've been using NPN codes and about two codes a day from bottles. I'm a bit of a garbage picker, I got the cafeteria at school and rip the labels off of discarded bottles.

It'll happen, I have a good feeling. My car needs a new stereo, but I'm going to hold off on replacing until the end of the contest.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I finally got it. My wife phoned me at work to let me know it had arrived. (ahhh, the afterglow)


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Any of the successful players still feel like playing...but doing so for someone else? 

I'll pay the first person to win me an iPod $100. How about that?  Puh-leeze!?!

I just don't have time to do that hourly thing...and I would get fired if I was caught trying to win on my work computer. 

C'mon, it's me, your friendly neighborhood Verti! My first gen iPod is on its last legs anyways!


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

Guess i'm lucky. Won one in the first week then my wife won one this week.... 


BTW mine took 2 weeks to come.

byE


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

They have changed the NPN survey to a new looong pain in the ass version.


----------



## powerbookmark (Oct 29, 2004)

There are flaws in this new painful survey as well. e.g. if you say that you never drink "isotonic" (sports) drinks, it complains when you don't answer the question "Which isotonic brand do you drink most often?"

This one takes forever to fill out. I'm thinking it might be time to stop spending time on this, blow $800 on the iPod photo, and go back to drinking Coke products!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, boring and tedious. I don't know how much longer I'll keep on playing. Like some of you said, it may be quicker just buying a new one.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Egads,  I just saw the new survey. It's getting ridiculously loooong.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Love the new survey. I suppose next they'll be asking for a sample of blood. 

I'm sure this will make some people not even bother anymore. I'm almost there myself.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I won't stop until i win!!
I also noticed that the question are in a different order each time you answer them.








Funny Ole Pepsi!


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm with you Moonsocket. I need to upgrade my car's stereo (it's only an FM radio), but I'm waiting until after the contest.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

They win. I'm bailing.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I won on the 23rd, Called them today, and they said I should have it early next week.

I looked at the new survey after talking to the promotions person, and laughed my head off.

I only have 2 ears, so I'm not entering any more this ONE iPod is good enough for me  

Good luck to everyone still playing.


----------



## DNTS (Oct 30, 2004)

Well i just plugged in 4 free codes into the Pepsi site and recieved the email saying I've won. Wanted to check out what people were saying about the shipping time and found this site. I musta got lucky to have gotten away with only doing it 4 times but then again tommorow is halloween and people have better things to do. Gonna sit by the door with my eyes peaking out the mail slot for the fedex guy till it comes.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

DNTS: 4 codes and you won? Must be nice. Between myself, my wife, and my daughter, we have entered over 250 codes, in groups of anything from one at a time to 60 at once and still nothing. And then I nearly choked when I saw the new survey yesterday. I'm just hoping enough people get fed up with the new survey that our chances will go up a bit in the next few weeks.


----------



## DNTS (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah i just didnt have anything to do today so i went and got an NPN every hour for four hours. So in between checking if i won and playing guitar i guess i won. But i've put total 5 actual pins in 1 off a bottle and 4 NPN's. Musta got lucky i dont know.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

We've sort of developed a three way strategy (contest) in attempt to win: I'm requesting my codes whenever I get a chance, and saving them up to enter once a week. My wife is requesting codes, and saving them up to enter once each day. And my daughter is requesting codes and entering them right away, one at a time.

It's now a race to see who will win first (if anyone wins at all).


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I just checked out the new survey that people have been talking about  
Glad I won mine early  , although it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I believe that mobile movie watching will not be as successful as Microsoft thinks.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

Mobile movie watching might be good if you travel a lot, or take long trips on public transit, but for the rest of us I think it would be more of a "useless nifty gadget" thing and not something that would actually be used every day.

It's not like I'll be watching the Naked Gun movies while I drive my car into work in the morning. Or when I go out for a walk somewhere. And if I'm home, well, my TV screen is about ten times bigger than that of an iPod...

Besides, there's copyright issues with the movie studios too. Unless everyone ran out and got DV movie cameras, and started editing their home videos on their PCs, I don't think a portable video device would fly.

My two cents.

- Hooch


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I think it would as a device for mpegs shot on digital cameras. Everyone shoots those things but they're limited to a small amount as I recall. If you could dump them to your ipod and preview them there, they would use it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Great...Now we've got to answer 15-20 questions, I think it's 15,
I lost count, Talk about a waste of time and I still can't see the
iPod Pepsi bottles in the stores yet. (Buggers)

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> I'm thinking it might be time to stop spending time on
> this, blow $800 on the iPod photo


I'd rather wait for Apple to issue a Movie version iPod and you
know they will, It's the next step on the evolutionary latter of the iPod.

It'd be nice to watch pocket movies downloaded from the iMovie
store, Oh wait...That's supposed to be a secret.  

Dave


----------



## dhype55 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've got 5 pepsi labels here, I could only enter them once?!?! Everytime i come back to enter them for the hourly draw, it says, the number has already been used?

ODD


----------



## powerbookmark (Oct 29, 2004)

That's the way it works -- item #2 under Rules & Regulations says that PIN codes are valid for one play.









A tip for you die-hards: Click on the ampersand ("&") in "Rules & Regulations" for a shortcut to the NPN survey.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> A tip for you die-hards: Click on the ampersand ("&") in "Rules & Regulations" for a shortcut to the NPN survey.


I think it's still easier to replace "Main.asp" with "NPN.asp" in the URL.

I like the new survey, I find it takes me almost no extra time to fill out (are you guys *really* answering the questions with real answers?!?!). It may slow down the script-kiddies and disuade some players, so the chances of winning may be better.

My dad (just turned 76 and runs OS X on a Beige G3!) won yesterday. He had been entering about 15-20 times a day for almost three weeks... Ah, to be retired...

That's two in the family now...


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

After having gone through the survey for a few days now, I'm not finding it that bad either. The question is, is it worth the effort? Today I spent 1 hour typing in the 120 NPN pins I got over the last 2 weeks, and still didn't win. What does it take to win one of these things?


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

Dumb luck, and maybe patience. 

I've been playing for almost a month and I've yet to win anything. But some people have won several.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It seems the luck of the draw... and I have no luck. Those that win seem to play 1 or 2 PINs per hour.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> Today I spent 1 hour typing in the 120 NPN pins I got over the last 2 weeks, and still didn't win. What does it take to win one of these things?


Instead of saving them up, I'd enter as many draws as you can. If you have extras, put them in, but I wouldn't be saving them up...

I got my iPod today, took eight calendar days. I paid an extra $130 and traded it up to a 40GB at Future Shop. At first they said that they weren't going to allow me to trade it, then said "we'll make an exception".

Loading/charging as I type...


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I never seem to have much luck at entering draws, that was why I went with the "overload the draw" strategy, but I don't think I have the patience to try that again. I'm going to have to switch to the one or two entries per hour strategy and hope that works.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm up to 183 entries and counting... but I haven't been entering as much lately as I had been before. Too much of a hassle, and too many other things to do as well — although the tips that powerbookmark and RobTheGob gave cuts down on the hassle a bit.

Hey, maybe I can still win on one PIN a day...

- Hooch


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

*Whistles aimlessly*
*Updated*

[ November 02, 2004, 02:52 AM: Message edited by: Chealion ]


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

about 250 at one/hour for me, and another 150 for my wife, no wins for either of us. It really is just luck, you can increase your chances by playing religiously, but they're still just chances.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> *Whistles aimlessly*


So what does the "co-worker" think of your win?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RobTheGob - She's happy her Pepsi a day addiction helped me. She hates computers as is.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I guess a little bit of complaining, changing to the "enter once an hour strategy", and a bit of persistence paid off. I just got an email notifying me that I won.

WOOHOO!!


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats!

I too just won the other day on Wednesday!

cheers!

-clearNET


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Just received my iPod that I won Oct 19  
Two and a half weeks to Whitehorse, not bad. I still can't believe that Pepsi would give me an iPod


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

does this mean i can go back to the occasional NPN since everyone here seems to be winning? I'm feeling a little fishy about the dumpster diving idea since it's brilliant and stinky all in one.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> My dad (just turned 76 and runs OS X on a Beige G3!) won yesterday. He had been entering about 15-20 times a day for almost three weeks... Ah, to be retired...
> 
> That's two in the family now...


My dad won a second iPod this week!


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I have to say I becoming disallusioned with this contest - I was faithfully getting the NPN's per hour (and registering them - with the occasional purchased PIN), with now results. Before they changed the PIN survey I had saved up 100 PINS and entered them at a weird hour with no results. I must have entered 350-450 PINS all told without a win but the kicker is that you keep hearing of the same people winning over and over again (a couple hear, 4 there).

With the longer survey and lame questions it's becoming easier to skip it each day, I'll think I will have a better chance of buying one instead.

That's my beef for the day .. now on to something better,


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm with ya Simon... I've entered 4 times everyday -- usually first thing in the morning (6:00 am) to try to "beat the crowd".

*sniff*  

I'm actually trying to win the iPod for my wife as an secret X-mas present... she's been coveting them -- to listen to music during her workouts and stuff.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I wouldn't save the pins, I'd enter as many draws as you can.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, i've entered over 400 PINs and haven't gotten anything either. At least 60 of those PINS were off Pesi or 7up bottles. I did the save up thing a couple of times until I realized that there could be tens of thousand of other people entering PINS in the draw. 1 PIN or 100 PINs out of 30,000 doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

Persistence DOES pay off!

I saved up a lot NPN codes and kept using them at the early hours of the day without any luck. Finally I gave up.

Just recently I had the idea of saving up 60 - 80 NPN codes and then spend them at 4:00 am of my birthdate (end of November). All was going good, but eventually became sick of completing the NPN request form.

So this morning at 12:00 am I sent all 34 NPN codes into the draw, and woke up to an e-mail this morning stating that I won!

I now endorse the many-codes-early-submission technique.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I think I'm at the end of my run with it too. I must have entered over 500 bloody PIN's and nada. I've tried entering 20 at a time... early morning seems to be when a lot of local people have won judging by the winners archive.

For the last couple of weeks I've entered 1 or 2 an hour 6 to 8 times a day.... nothing.

Some people win, some win twice and most come up short.

If you're still plugging them in out there... I wish you Good Luck!









Cheers!


----------



## Perfessor (Oct 10, 2004)

I've heard that Pepsi stops sending free PINs to anyone who has won. Is that true?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

> I've heard that Pepsi stops sending free PINs to anyone who has won. Is that true?


No, this is not true. I can still receive NPN's after I won (though I don't have my iPod yet.) In fact, if you look in the FAQ it explicitly states that you can win more than once (as several people here have already mentioned and done) so they would be violating there rules and regulations if they stopped sending NPN's.

For those of you who are close to giving up, don't! I was at the point where I lost hope in winning (entering 120 PINs in one hour with nothing) and I was ready to give up. So, I started only entering one NPN an hour in the evenings when it was convenient for me. Within a few days I won.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I haven't won anything and Pepsi has stopped sending me NPN codes.

Perhaps it was because I was hording codes and then pouring them into the draw all at once.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I just feel entitled to a free iPod because of all the Pepsi I drank in college. All you could buy was Pepsi and I used to send eighteen hours a day at school, so ended up drinking a Pepsi with every meal.







So that's the root of my sense of entitlement


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

man....my stomach would be rotted out and I'd weigh 500 pounds if I drank a pop with every meal. blech!

I'm lucky if I can sneak one in every couple of weeks. It's water and skim milk 99% of the time for me....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I wish that Jolt Cola would have a contest,
I think back to all the Jolt Cola that I drank in Animation school.

Dave


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

So you can understand why I feel entitled to a free iPod.


----------



## Perfessor (Oct 10, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

I won!!!!

After drinking a pepsi a day (normally a Coke drinker) since the contest started I finally won. Weird thing is, I usually enter early in the morning, but this time I entered prime time in the evening.

Ah well. Merry Christmas Bro!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

congrats lcml!


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks xorpion!

I have another question now, since this will be a gift and I won't get to open the box.

I'm guessing its a fourth gen iPod; for the people who already won what does it come with? My third gen came with the remote and dock, does this one too?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> I haven't won anything and Pepsi has stopped sending me NPN codes.
> 
> Perhaps it was because I was hording codes and then pouring them into the draw all at once.


Anybody that I know that was having problems getting pins found that the problem was related to their email provider and *not* Pepsi.



> I'm guessing its a fourth gen iPod; for the people who already won what does it come with? My third gen came with the remote and dock, does this one too?


4th Gen 20 GB iPod. No dock or remote.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I JUST WON A FREAKING IPOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It was the 10am - 11am draw....just in case anyone was curious as to the time.....and I've played about 70 times.

I can't believe it. I never win ANYTHING. I figured I was just lucky in love.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice going Pamela!
WOOT! :


----------



## Alice Ayres (Aug 18, 2004)

I get this message when I try to click on Pepsi iPod:


> The following problems have been detected:
> 
> · Your Netscape browser version must be 6.2 or above.


What's going on? I don't want to have to download Sh!tscape just to enter.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Try using Safari or IE?


----------



## Alice Ayres (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup. Same thing,


----------



## canuck2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Once you click on the Rules and Regs, click on the "&" symbol between the words Rules & Regs on the popup window.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Someone suggested this earlier and it works.

Once you've logged in change the word "Main" in the URL to "npn", minues the quote marks of course. Leave everything else the same. Hit enter, and it will bring you to the survey.

LCML


----------



## spike326 (Aug 22, 2004)

What is the link to the NPN survey page, cause I can't seem to find it on the site.


----------



## kanadian (Nov 20, 2004)

im going to be putting my lot of about 100 in at 6am eastern time tomorow morning. Just letting everybody know so we dont overload that time slot


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

My dad has won three so far!!!

He's now shooting for four!


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I haven't tried in a while. i have alot of stuff saved up (both NPN and real). Maybe I should give it anohter shot...

3 iPods?!?! Damn!


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

*HOLY MOTHER OF JOBS!!!?!?!??!!!!??!?!?!* 


I... I... *I FRICKIN' WON?!?!?!* 

Christ... I better not be dreaming right now...

**PINCH** 

*YYYEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!* 

[blink, blink]

Holy crap... it's REAL!

*[THUD]*


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> My dad has won three so far!!!


NO FAIR MAN!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Congratulations Strongblade!


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

It's good to see they have a sense of humour about the contest too...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice job strongbad!! Er..Strongblade!


----------



## QuestVideo (Mar 16, 2003)

FINALLY AFTER 308 ENTRIES I WON MY iPOD


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

after 508 entries!!!!!!!!!! doo-duh-de-doo! 
I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my wife shook her head so many times when she saw me entering the contest..."you're doing the ipod thing...again?!?"

muahahahaha!


----------



## QuestVideo (Mar 16, 2003)

Just wondering,
does pepsi get their logo engraved on these winning iPODS


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

no pepsi logo engraved.


----------



## Likorish (Dec 1, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you won without purchasing Pepsi products? I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, I've entered lots of NPN codes, but my last entry (which was the entry that won) was actually from a pepsi bottle. I never drank the Pepsi, someone else at work had and was about to discard the bottle when i asked for the label...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I won again









I didn't mean to actually. I hadn't played since I won my first one...and then I was procrastinating something awful on wednesday and so I thought..what the hell, and popped a pin in the 5pm draw just before I went to make dinner.

Well I woke up this morning and found a "congratulations, you've won" email in my inbox. (weird thing was I got the pin at 4:01pm for the 5:00 draw, but it shows that I won the 6:00 draw??)

Can you believe it? 4 days later and I won cuz some dummy didn't check his mail! LOL!!

I must have some serious karma points saved up. I tell ya!


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I well into 1000+ codes and I haven't won anything. I was up until 4am writing an essay at which time I pulled in a PILE of horded NPN codes, and the codes from the Pepsis I drank throughout the day (lets' not go there).

I DIDN'T WIN 









But here's the kicker, the person who did win also won the previous hour.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I know at my university when in the computer lab I heard several people complaining to one of their friends how he won two iPods back to back. I pulled out my iPod and asked my friend why people get so worked up over a little piece of white and silver.  (Tongue in cheek humour)


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

Did you win yours, or did you buy it?


----------



## Likorish (Dec 1, 2004)

I still haven't won, and I'm starting to give up hope. How do people manage to sit in front of a computer for hours getting the NDN codes over and over again? I just don't have the patience.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

district - I have won one, and bought the one I use about a year ago.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I guess I got lucky. I didn't sit in front of the computer every hour getting NPN's. I don't have enough time for that. I did about 100 over 2 months and usually first thing in the morning, before dinner, or before bed.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

Chealion - So I guess you have one to spare, eh 

[ December 05, 2004, 10:57 PM: Message edited by: district ]


----------



## QuestVideo (Mar 16, 2003)

How long did it take to receive your "Pepsi" iPOD's


----------



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)

Where is the form to get free PIN's without buying Pepsi products? I can't find it on the pepsi.ca site.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The rules & regs are under the Pepsi bottle, on the left hand side of the into page for this contest. In rule #7 there's a link to the survey that you have to complete in order to get a _No Purchase Necessary_ PIN.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Questvideo, I got mine exactly two weeks to the day that I won. It came last Wednesday. However, now that its closer to Christmas who knows with Canada Post.

LCML


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

All this talk of free iPods made me go out and try to win won, and I hate Pepsi!

bah, I tried with 3 NPN's last night and didn't win. Now, instead of studying for exams, I'm going to be going to the site once and hour and clicking away!

btw, does anyone think it's going to be harder to win now that students are out of uni for exams and have more time on their hands?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Kardnal...how do you think *I've* won my two ipods!?! Nothing but procrastination....(ahem...I mean...breaks between studying) lol!

The funny thing is....I thought that once people started winning a few would drop off...but it seems like once you've one once you almost feel like there is a better chance of winning *again*! So it makes you play even more! I know I've been fighting that urge after my last win.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

All the way back from Page 7 of this forum section... it's the Pepsi iPod Giveaway thread.

I just wanted to let everyone know my iPod arrived today. That's 10 days from the announcement of a win. Pretty much on par with what I'm hearing...

For those who are wondering how long it may take for delivery...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

While you're bringing up this thread, I noticed Pepsi has changed the page where you enter your PINs in the draw. That's gonna slow down entering PINs


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

Chances of winning are way down now that all the bottles are out. For the first half of the contest, most stores didn't have the iPod bottles, and if they did it was only Diet Pepsi and 7up.
There's probably about 5-10,000 entries per hour now, between all the people who have been stockpiling NPNs and the real ones.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I just realized that their system does not like email addresses with underscores in them.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not sure if it was a conspiracy or something...but the bottles haven't even shown up out west. What else is new though right...the west is always forgotten.

On a happier note..my ipod arrived today! I won last Saturday and it's here 9 days later! PRETTY impressive pepsi. You've got MY vote!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just my 2 cents... I've been following this thread half-heartedly - and recently started entering. Oh, what the heck, why not. 

In my neck of the woods there are still bottles available _everywhere_ (at local stores and even in the vending machines at work), and although I'm generally not a soft-drink consumer, I've probably bought about 20 bottles of Pepsi over the past couple of weeks (sugar water + caffeine rush =





















). This, in addition to completing the NPN survey a few times a day.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

d_j, what problem are you having with the undescore? The address I used has an underscore and have never had a problem.


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

what the hell is with the TIMs and the ROLFs and the TEMPLEs winning 2-3 times in a row.... what they have a restaurant or something that they keep entering thousands of new pins every hour .??

and i think the total accounts for this contest are over 360,000.. based on the fact that the unsubcribe url may indicate your account number.

should i even bother????????????????
: ((


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> should i even bother????????????????


Well, my motto when it gomes to draws, is if you don't play, you don't win. But I seem to be having terrible luck in this draw, I've had over 600 PINs from bottles and the NPN survey, tried entering them every hour or two, or saving them up and haven't won a thing. Lately I'm just saving a bunch up and entering them. But I think I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll probably buy one. The question is which one? I sorta like the sound of a color screen, but do I really need it or can I make do with a 20GB monochrome screen one?


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I just think this sounds funny.


> I sorta like the sound of a color screen


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Kosh,

I sucumbed and bought a 20 GB iPod. It is simply awesome and you can use it to store photos (well anything else for that matter) but you can't view them obviously. 

The 20 GB iPod is a perfect size, very slim almost the size of a mini.

The only thing iPods are missing is an FM radio tuner so I can satisfy my CBC Radio cravings.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah Sammy, it does look like a pun, doesn't it. I guess I could of said "I liked the idea of a color screen" or " a color screen would be cool". Im just not sure I want to pay extra for it or I really need it, after all I have a digital camera that can be hooked to a TV, a USB flasdrive, and a laptop that all give me the ability to carry and view pics. I think I may settle on the 20GB model like da_jonesy says.


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Christmas came early, i just received my email that I won an ipod.I can't believe it.Now to figure out if i keep it(i would like too)but some extra Christmas present under the tree for kids and wife would be nice as well

James


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

That's what I did James...I decided to not be selfish and instead spread the wealth with my family. My husband is going to be getting the carbon kayak paddles he's wanted for a long time  

Feels good







And it also gave someone the chance to pick up an ipod for a good deal. Double good!


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

James , Pamela

help the frustrated here. i wonder if there is a "good" timeslot or perhaps some trick to entering.

how did u win ?


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

I just used the NPN codes to enter, was entering every hour for quite some time, but got really tired of it.Just entered 3 seperate times on Sunday and won.Good luck.I guess patience paid off finally.

James


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

yeah i only entered about 100 times total and then won. Then entered again once and won again. Bizzare cuz I never win anything.

I only used NPN's as I don't drink pop very often and I just randomly put them in when i had the chance...usually in the morning, before dinner and before bed.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The West Coast would have an advantage over the rest of Canada in their late evening, because 11:00pm BC time is 2:00am ON time. Us Ontarians are sleepin'.


edit 2pm changed to 2am - nice to be able to edit posts!

[ December 15, 2004, 11:05 PM: Message edited by: Kosh ]


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder what Pepsi will do with those surveys. I fill for me and my girlfriend and just copy and paste None in all fields and randomly click on the answers. 
Must be a bogus survey just to get ur name and phone and bday.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Kosh, that would be 2 am, not pm...


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

HUH, you can try and choose the best time slot, but I'm not sure when that would be. 

I've heard the theories that lots of people get up at odd hours to enter, and tonnes enter during the day because they think that most people will be at work. However, with the amount of students and people who have access to computers at work, I don't think thats going to give you any better chances. That being said, I entered from the 5 to 6 pm draw EST, the busiest time of day IMHO. But perhaps it wasn't, with many people cooking dinner or driving home from work.

As for the PINs, I tried some NPNs but I won on a store bought PIN. I have a horrible habit of drinking a pop a day (hey...I don't drink coffee at ALL, so a trade of evils), and then I'd plug it in at random times after I got home from classes.

LCML


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i fill it out truthfully...I hate lying and they gave me a free iPod so make of that what you will









childhood guilt complex maybe

[ December 16, 2004, 01:03 AM: Message edited by: darkscot ]


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

resurrecting this thread to say i won my second ipod today. this contest, while ever more tedious as the days go by, has proven worthwhile for me.

good luck to those still playing.


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

wow!

theres gotta be more than luck to that. i've filled hunderds out already . either they don't like or god doesn't like me : ((


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I have just about given up. After a few hundred entires over the past few months I have had ZERO luck.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

My entries number in the hundreds (I'd estimate about 200) and I did win once. I don't think there is much strategy beyond luck really. And persistance. Luck and persistance may just prevail.


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

woah... i need some kind of advice... i mean, with this contest. i first started entering after saving up 20 codes at a time... then i started entering like 60 at a time and now, i've resorted to "better chances" by entering one each hour. if anyone has any better strategies, want to share?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Buy one! Honestly, I think you'd have better luck buying one than winning one. I've used over 700 entries and played them by either entering every draw, or by saving up 60-120 and entering them in one draw. Nada, zip, zero, zilch,...

You could try NOT drinking Pepsi, it seems us Pepsi addicted people don't win either.


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

see.. i would buy one if i had any money at all... but i don't. our family even decided not to have christmas this year because we don't have any money. so it seems that this is my only hope for getting a christmas gift... lol. sort-of.  so yeah. any OTHER suggestions?


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

their's no real strategy, its all luck of the draw as far as im concerned.


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

i was afraid of that. man! i'm not gonna give up tho... cause i know i'll kick myself after the contest if i do.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

Persistance is the key. After 488 NPN pin entries and a dozen labels I finally received my winning email notice.

Those of you who have won, how are the iPods shipped? parcel post? UPS?

Thanks


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

did you try once every hour, save them up or what? i mean, all together i think i've entered around 375 codes.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

pretty much entered once an hour whenever I thought of it and was able


----------



## atomistic (Dec 9, 2004)

Ha ha hah, I've been lurking on this board for a long time now, which is how I found out about this contest. I gave in, bought the second iPod that Pamela won, and have been enjoying since last Thurs the 16th. And now I just won today's 7-8pm EST draw! It took 970 NPN entries, 1 Pepsi bottle, one at a time.


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

wow. that's helpful  i can't say that i've bought a pepsi, because they are way too ful of caffeine. but i did get root beer and sprite adn such. maybe about 3 or so. and i'm entering once an hour every hour that i have... which is a lot because i'm a student and am now on a break. so theres only 3 days left. wish me luck guys. i feel so crazy right now.


----------



## QuestVideo (Mar 16, 2003)

They shipped my iPod by UPS, it took 10 days, but I just sent it back to Apple. The battery is messed up and my front buttons don't work.
But that's OK because it was free and it is still under warranty


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

heres what i don't understand. if there is NO strategy then how does this happen?

Basundhra wins consecutively at time 8:00:01am, date 11/19/2004, place Markham ON 
Chan wins consecutively at time 5:00:01am, date 11/26/2004, place Vancouver BC 
Katz wins consecutively at time 5:00:01am, date 12/1/2004, place Cobble Hill BC 
Rolfe wins consecutively at time 5:00:01am, date 12/4/2004, place Vancouver BC 
Leung wins consecutively at time 5:00:01am, date 12/5/2004, place Toronto ON 
Weeks wins consecutively at time 1:00:01pm, date 12/7/2004, place Coquitlam BC 

4 out of 6 consecutive wins are in the 5am time slot.......

-------------------
there are winners because there are loosers.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I have entered about 170 times over the course of the promotion, my brother has been lusting after an iPod for a while and I have been hoping to win him one.


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

lol consequtive wins??? they annoy me. wow. here i've entered a good 450 codes and nothing and yet people win more than once? unfair. very unfair. if any of the consecutive winners are out there that want to tell me how, send me a quick message.. that is, if there IS a strategy. man. i'm so annoyed.  but i'm GOING TO WIN. if it kills me. i need an ipod.
 good luck to the rest of you as well!


----------



## HUH (Dec 15, 2004)

consecutive wins means 2 wins in a row .. one after the other... there are way more winners that have won 2 or more ipods already. some have even 4 already!!!!
Go Pepsi!!! U gained a few customers but lost a lot more.
------------------
Free Dance Music - www.download.com/shail


----------



## chang (Dec 22, 2004)

pepsi. i BETTER win. man. please lord help me win. frig. i'm watching the 8:00am slot EST from December 22. it's been "Verifying" for quite a while and they will redraw that one tomorrow morning at 8:00 if that person doesn't respond. i hope it's me cause coincidently that was an hour where i entered like 7 or 8. PLEASE LORD. PLEASE if i ask you for anything in life, give me this.


----------

